# اجهزة نقل الحركة الاوتوماتيكية automatic transmission



## محمدالطائي (2 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم اقدم لكم بعض المعلومات عن اجهزة نقل الحركة الاوتوماتيكية في السيارات المعروفة بالكير الاوتوماتيك ارجو ان تنال رضاكم ونسالكم الدعاء ونرجو الموفقية للجميع .


----------



## eng_hazem123 (3 أبريل 2008)

*بارك الله فيك

الف الف الف
الف الف 
الف
شكر
شكر شكر
شكر شكر شكر*


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (3 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير جزاء .

تسلم لنا على مبادرتك الطيبة 

البغدادي


----------



## mhamad (4 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## صائب العربي (5 أبريل 2008)

شكراً أخي في الله وجزاك الله خير الجزاء.


----------



## adel_adel2006 (15 مايو 2008)

_اشكرك ياخى على هذه المعلومات الفنية القيمة_


----------



## هشام عظيم (17 مايو 2008)

شكرا يابشمهندس


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (18 مايو 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## H.S (18 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## صديق القمر (20 مايو 2008)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*******ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## bader_m (21 مايو 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية 


تحياتي اليك


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (22 مايو 2008)

مشكور يا اخي علي الملف


----------



## خالد1390 (22 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدخالدمحمد (23 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرًا


----------



## المهندس هاني السميري (25 مايو 2008)

شرح جميل ومبسط

ننتظر المزيد


----------



## midowahba (27 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## أنلييزر (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## عمر محمد3 (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير
معلومات رائعه الى الامام وننتظر المزيد


----------



## أبو خلاد (18 يوليو 2008)

مشكور ، بارك الله فيك،،،،،


----------



## طمبلاية (18 أغسطس 2008)

ذادك الله علما ومنفعة


----------



## يوسف فاخوري (19 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور يا صديقي


----------



## محمود عوض عوض (20 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله لك و جعلك ممن يتعلمون العلم و يعلمونه


----------



## hoaraki (14 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا*

شكراً لك على هذا الموضوع و لكن لم أستطع تحميل الملف المرفق


----------



## jundi (20 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور يا أخي على هذه المعلومات المفيده


----------



## xpodx (24 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله الخير الفففف شكر اخي


----------



## ابو الجوادين (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً على الموضوع


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (19 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hb1471 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## black88star (3 سبتمبر 2010)

يديك الف عافية على المجهود الجبــــــــــــار 
عوآفــــــــــــــــي


----------



## MUSTAFA Y (5 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل شكرا


----------



## عوض الكريم2011 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور ياباشمندس:56:


----------



## المهندس أبو تميم (26 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله في علمك وحفظك اينما كنت


----------



## mam26679 (5 مايو 2011)

.j.j.n


----------



## mam26679 (5 مايو 2011)

اهلان بمشاركين


----------



## ليث العراقي (7 مايو 2011)

الف الف شكر


----------



## MachineDoctor (8 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
أنا عملي في المعدات الثقيلة 
و كلها تستخدم ناقل الحركة الأوتوماتيكي و لا تستخدم صندوق التروس 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو حنف 2 (8 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك الامة


----------



## احمد الشاحذي (8 مايو 2011)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــرا وتسلم يا اخ محمد


----------



## samara1 (9 أبريل 2013)

شكرا شي حلو


----------



## adel_adel2006 (10 أبريل 2013)

اشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## nodey (22 أبريل 2013)

شكرا لكم وحياكم الله


----------



## hichemdeep (26 يونيو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## فقيه العرب (26 يونيو 2013)

علومات ممتازه -- شكرااااا


----------

